# Marriott Surfwatch 3 bedroom garden view Dec 18-25,2021



## sb2313 (Nov 13, 2021)

Great price on a week during the holidays! Only $800 for the 7 nights, PM if interested!


----------



## lyndah38 (Nov 13, 2021)

sb2313 said:


> Great price on a week during the holidays! Only $800 for the 7 nights, PM if interested!




PM sent!  Sadly, my daughter just told me she can't get off work those dates.  This resort is amazing and the rooms are huge.  I'm so sad we can't use it.  Someone will be in for a real treat.


----------



## sb2313 (Nov 13, 2021)

lyndah38 said:


> PM sent!  Sadly, my daughter just told me she can't get off work those dates.  This resort is amazing and the rooms are huge.  I'm so sad we can't use it.  Someone will be in for a real treat.


Appreciate the update! The week is still available, thanks!


----------



## sb2313 (Nov 24, 2021)

Still available!


----------



## sb2313 (Dec 2, 2021)

Still available!


----------

